
Show HN: Chrono Weekly – Watch news and trivia each Tuesday - password03
https://www.chronoweekly.com
======
password03
Hello

I am the creator of Chrono Weeky.

Apart from the pretence attached in modern day.. I find watches interesting.
The history attached to models and the fact that each one was built with a
specific problem to be solved is something I enjoy reading about. Perhaps
others will too.. and so this news letter was born.

From the website:

"Chrono Weekly curates watch news and trivia from around the web.

Every Tuesday we will send you selected headlines from the industry along with
some interesting data and trivia on a selected watch. There will also be a few
interesting articles to read in your spare time."

My inspiration for this was Go Lang weekly and Better Dev
([https://yeo.space](https://yeo.space))

Thank you

P.S. The rules say signup pages aren't allowed as they can't be tried out. I
don't think newsletter signups fit into this as you need to go on the list to
receive the newsletter. Happy to be corrected by moderators.

P.P.S Since the first issue is coming on the Tuesday, there are no previous
issues to read on the website but they will be made available.

